#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  PG Diploma in Managaement at Kirloskar Institute of Advanced Management Studies

## faadoo.abhinav

Kirloskar Institute of Advanced Management Studies, Harihar

Postgraduate diploma in management programme

*Eligibility:* Graduates in any discipline with 50% aggregate are eligible. Candidates appearing for the final exams can also apply

*How to                   apply:* Visit www.kiams.ac.in/images/appl_formB14.pdf for further details and www.kiams.ac.in/pgdm.php for application forms

*Last date to apply:* March 15, 2013              

Source: HTeducation





  Similar Threads: Vel's Institute of Science, Technology & Advanced Studies (VISTAS) Chennai,btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Durgapur Institute of Advanced Technology and Management btech 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities PG Diploma in Management (finance) at Lal Bahadur Shastri Institute of Management PG diploma in Management Loyola Institute of Business, Chennai Sacicons Techno Fest 2012 - Srinivasa Institute of Technology And Management Studies

----------

